# The differences between towing with a gooseneck and a BP.



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

With a GN you can pull more weight, it distrubits the weight over the truck frame better. With the BH all the weight is on the rear axle. Other than that, IMO, it's just personal prefference


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

First of all, save yourself a lot of heartache and your wallet money by selling that truck. 6.0L Powerstrokes are turkeys at best.

Design wise, GN are the better trailer for heavy loads. 2 horse trailer with 2 horses loaded is not a heavy load. So at that point you are down to personal preference between BP and GN.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually thanks for bashing my truck befotr you even asked what was done to it. 

I by no means am a 6.0 fan but before you go bashing it please don't assume that it's a 'turkey' just because most are and I understand they have a bad wrap.
Holy god people are downright rude.


As for the trailer which is what this thread is about the one in interested in is a 3 horse slant with a tack room and a BP. Mine is a 2 horse straight with no tack room and a GN. I'm just more worried about the BP swaying with the horses in it but I know I could always get stabilizing bars. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

A 3 Horse Trailer with a DR, may well exceed the Bumper Rating, then to be safe you need a weigh distributing hitch for that kind of weight if the Bumper would allow the weight.

A goose neck also puts the weight in the center of the axles which make towing easier and safer, less sway and does not take as much weigh off the front wheels like a BP would.

We traded trucks and upgraded to a new BP trailer 3 horse with DR, wished I had never done that, I thought I would save some money on outfitting the new truck..... aghhhh

I also found the GN to be much easier to hook up than a BP, much easier to back up and much easier to get in and out of tight spots.

.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks southerntrailsga. 

I would ideally like a 2 or 3 horse slant gooseneck with a tack room but finding that within the budget is nearly impossible. Not to mention the new truck needs a gooseneck put in. 

I would like to keep my current GN but if I want to keep showing I feel like ill be outgrowing it especially when it needs work and doesn't even have a tack area or changing room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Actually thanks for bashing my truck befotr you even asked what was done to it.
> 
> I by no means am a 6.0 fan but before you go bashing it please don't assume that it's a 'turkey' just because most are and I understand they have a bad wrap.
> Holy god people are downright rude.
> ...


Good luck with your truck and I mean that. 

BP sway is not a normal state, it's abnormal. There are several things that could of caused it with the two most common being wrong hitch height and a tweaked suspension. If you buy a new trailer you shouldn't have a problem if it's a reputable manufacturer. If you are thinking of a used trailer, take it with a test drive unloaded and loaded to see how it pulls.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I have mostly pulled BP and have never had an issue with swaying. That being said though a number of things can cause any trailer to sway..

un even load like putting the heaviest horse in the back. heaviest should go in front or over the axle.

Axle alignment- lots of people dont realize that say if you accidently curb check during a turn, it can affect your axle alignment, making your trailer more prone to swaying. there are shops that do this, and its reccomended as it will help with un even wear on your trailer tires. 

Hauling with an inadequate vehicle, if you truck is too small for the load your towing, your gonna sway.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I dont think it was a rude post about your truck. You just took it that way. I ALMOST made the mistake of buying a 6.0 powerstroke before we talked to a ford mechanic...he told us it was a bad idea. these trucks have more thanj ust a bad wrap lol. 
there will always be truck biased so you should just get over it


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you're going to stick with a 3/4 ton truck either trailer will do. the big trailer names are not going to put a 3 horse slant w/ tack room into a bumper pull if they can't sell them.

the trailer sway was probably not enough tounge weight or tounge being too low.

I personally find that I can sneak a bumper pull trailer in a lot of places most people can't get other trailers in becuase they are generally a bit shorter and that means they are more responsive to turning. 

So I would vote to keep your options open, but remember that a GN is going to cost another 5-700 (guessing) just because of the GN install.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

peppersgirl said:


> I dont think it was a rude post about your truck. You just took it that way. I ALMOST made the mistake of buying a 6.0 powerstroke before we talked to a ford mechanic...he told us it was a bad idea. these trucks have more thanj ust a bad wrap lol.
> there will always be truck biased so you should just get over it



It actually was because I didn't ask for opinions on my truck I asked about my trailer. Maybe you shouldn't post if you feel te need to say stupid things. If I wanted someone to comment on the truck that's fine but nowhere did I ask. Your opinions should just be kept to yourself because they are rude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> If you're going to stick with a 3/4 ton truck either trailer will do. the big trailer names are not going to put a 3 horse slant w/ tack room into a bumper pull if they can't sell them.
> 
> the trailer sway was probably not enough tounge weight or tounge being too low.
> 
> ...



The old trailer we had that swayed was towed by a 05 cummins and it was unloaded. It was all over the highway. Ever since then my boyfriend has it in his head that any BP we get will sway -.- 

We installed out old gooseneck ourself but we would have to buy another which I know is pretty pricey which is why I kept my options opened to a BP as well. Also hooking our GN up got to be a PIA sometimes as well. 

It's just so hard finding something reasonably priced and in good condition. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

been here much?? its an open forum,, discussions never stay dead nuts on topic. i dont think darrin is the rude one here.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Over the years I have towed with various different truck trailer combinations, but I will say I do like a goose neck trailer the best by far. And I actually find them easier to hook up than a bumper pull. It takes getting used to if you have been hitching up a bumper pull, but you will find it just easy or easier with a gooseneck as well.
I also feel much more confident pulling a gooseneck when I am really pushing the line with how much weight I have got loaded. It is easier to pull a an overloaded gooseneck than it is an overloaded bumper pull in my experience.
Like someone else mentioned, a gooseneck is so handy for turning around. I can turn a gooseneck a round in half the space of a bumper bull. If I am mindful of tires and axles(and cab/back window) I can get up under it and push the nose any where I want.

As a side note, last month I bought a dually pickup. Even though I love my 1 ton single rear wheel pickups for the mud and snow as ranch trucks I am loving the dually for towing down the pavement. But my trailer is a little bigger than what I think you are looking at so that may not be an issue. And I towed the same trailer with a single rear wheel with no problems, but I can tell the difference. So if you decide to rethink your truck choice, the terrian and load you are towing should obviously be considered.

I think the main thing is to get what you want, don't get in a big hurry to buy and sacrifice what you need in a truck or trailer. You'll find what you need.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

If you have ever pull a bumper pull you will go back to a gooseneck imo. Much easier to tow! Congrats on the new trick. I have a 7.2 250 diesel. Custom at the factory so much that it out tows my best friends 1 ton of the same year


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

personal preference wicked... I now own a GN, but only because at the time I was looking for a 3 horse slant with tack room...gn was all I could find within a reasonable distance. I found a NICE featherlite 3 horse slant steely well under what I paid for my Gn....I was tempted to resell the GN (not that I dont like it because I do), but the fact that I put an almost $700 hitch in my truck to get the thing home, made me think again..

I like my GN it pulls great, and I like the fact that I can park in an 'L' shape without damaging my vehicle...but I wouldnt hesitate to go back to a good pulling bumper pull. actually I have found ( after busting a tail light lol) that after driving the GN.. I get some bad habits when I go back to the BP..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Our GN was great and we still have it but we sold the truck with the hitch in it so currently it sits. Today we put a down payment on an 04 Trail Et 2 horse BP with tack room. Aluminum skin, steel frame, and fiberglass roof. All for a total of...*drum roll* $4750! 


Now the price literally seems too good to be true but ecerythig works, no rust ..frames clean. It was hardly used. I was researching the going price for them and I've seen alot around $7500. She's also the original owner with all original paperwork which she's giving me. I had the BF come to check out everything I wouldn't know to check and he even said its mint...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 4H BP and a 3H SL LQ. Even though my BP pulls nicely, I would rather pull a GN any day..More stability, easier to hook up, pulls and rides better,no sway. 

And my F250 6.0 pulls them well....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My personal preferene is a gooseneck. I feel like they are safer and tow better. IMO


----------

